# What is this tricycle??????????????



## rocketman (Sep 13, 2012)

Hey guys, this just showed up on craigslist and Im wondering if it is of any collector value. I can bring it back to life Im sure but what it be worth? Please go to Craigslist Reno, Nevada and look under "antiques" its simply posted as tricycle.  Thanks for any input............Roger


----------



## spook1s (Sep 13, 2012)

Why don't you own it already?!

I couldn't tell you WHAT it is other than being a nice trike. Yes it needs work, but if you're up to it, it would make a great addition to anybody's collection.


----------



## Oldbikes (Sep 13, 2012)

Looks to me to be a rare mid '30's Hedstrom Minuteman trike, BUT it is missing the "full" front fender, which would be nearly impossible to find!


----------



## ridingtoy (Sep 14, 2012)

Oldbikes said:


> Looks to me to be a rare mid '30's Hedstrom Minuteman trike, BUT it is missing the "full" front fender, which would be nearly impossible to find!




I'll second the Minuteman and agree about the missing fender. Hedstrom trikes are the only ones I've seen with the unique flat bar spring under the seat. Possibly another brand had them, but I've only noticed them on Hedstrom trikes of the 1930s.

Here's the link: http://reno.craigslist.org/atq/3268753419.html

Dave


----------

